# My first machine...



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey, here's a picture of my pride and joy :cheesygri . Not really, but it is a nice small machine for backyards and tight spots. Plus, it always starts within the first revolution or two of the engine. Always has. 

It's a Case 320 gas, wheeled loader/hoe from the mid 60's. Has served me well. It's been sitting in my yard for a little while. I took both buckets off to weld on them a little, and the carburetor needs gone over a little (leaks). I'm having trouble getting a kit for it. It's the regular Marvel/Schebler updraft carb that was used on about a zillion tractors, except that my carb # is TSX-714. I can find a whole carb, but it costs more than the tractor is worth. If anyone has a lead on a carb kit, drop me a PM.


----------



## logical (Jan 5, 2006)

There is actually quite a bit of Marvel Schebler stuff on Ebay.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=Marvel+Schebler&category0=


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

logical said:


> There is actually quite a bit of Marvel Schebler stuff on Ebay.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=Marvel+Schebler&category0=


Yes, I know. It was a very popular carb, used on forklifts, tractors, rat rods, military equipment, generators, etc. The basic carb is the same, with subtle differences from model to model. It's basically a bulletproof unit, that was used at one point or another on most every brand of tractor ever made. Sort of like Holly was to cars.

I actually thought the first reply in this thread might be one making fun of the rust and extra welds on my "old clanky".


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

My first machine was a International TD9 Dozer, late 40's.Had a gas pony motor to start then you threw a hand clutch to engage the diesel motor:w00t: this thing was a trip just getting it started. Hand steering clutches to steer. Reg. tranny and clutch to move forward or reverse. Bought a 4 acre lot in '75' for $7000.00 (hillside) got it split into 2 lots. Had this dozer up there stumping, what a handfull operating that thing up there, would get a little snow, start sliding down the hill , just closed eyes and held on.:laughing: Did well on the land, and the dozer was fun, but even then over the hill (age wise ) no pun intended.Have a pic of a similar machine but it says file to big and I don't know how to reduce it.:help:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I know that some of those really old dozers that I've seen at shows you have to get out of the operator's seat and crank the blade up or down for whatever height you want it at.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats what the woman folk did back then.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> Hey, here's a picture of my pride and joy :cheesygri . Not really... it always starts [and] has...served me well.


Git 'er done:thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

md, look here. 

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=+TSX+714+carburetor++kits&hl=en&lr=&sa=N&tab=ff&oi=froogler

$24.60

These folks have the spec. sheets

http://www.n-news.com/archives.html


----------

